# Cables de Colores del ATX



## BKAR (Dic 31, 2010)

ya tengo entendido los colores... sus voltajes de salida..

amrillo:+12
rojo:+5
negro:GND
blanco:-5
azul-12
anaranjado:+3.3

VERDES_ON   para que sirve??!!como funciona!!??
GRIS:!!!???
GrisG(Tensión de control) para que sirve??


aca un link de los pocos que encontré el cual dice las configuraciones de lso pines del atx sata...ide...sdii..etc..colores

http://www.smpspowersupply.com/connectors-pinouts.html

http://valetron.eresmas.net/fuentesPC_AT.htm

tengo mi atx quiero hacerla funcionar sin la pc....

quisiera saber si es correcto poner PS-ON a tierra para encender el atx.. que tan segura es esta configuración.? tiene que estar asi indefinidamente o por cierto tiempo.... consecuencias ventajas???? , hay otra forma de encender la atx?

PG en controlado por CI TL494 que hace tal integrado?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 1, 2011)

Buenas.
Realmente de todas las preeguntas que hiciste voy a responder solo una. Para hacer arrancar una fuente atx, debes hacer puente entre el cable ps-on (verde) con ground (negro). Esto no trae ni ventajas ni deventajas, y la puedes tener conectada de esta forma por tiempo indefinido. El cable gris pwr_ok si no me equivoco, se comunica con la motherboard en el momento del inicio para verificar que todos los voltajes esten correctos. Esto tarda aprox unos 50 - 100ms.

Saludos. Che loco una consulta no deberias estar festejando o almenos tomando un poco por la llegada de un nuevo año. SI ya vino un año mas el 2011...... cuantos años falta para el supuesto apocalipsis?? 2 o 3??. Va ya me re fui de tema feliz año nuevitou


----------

